
Ask HN: Is anyone keeping statistics about internet usage during COVID-19? - etuil
As many countries are in lockdown it will be really interesting to see some usage data....
======
twunde
Cloudflare's blog posts about COVID-19 impact on the internet is a good
starting place: [https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-during-the-
coronaviru...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-during-the-coronavirus-
emergency/) and [https://blog.cloudflare.com/covid-19-impacts-on-internet-
tra...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/covid-19-impacts-on-internet-traffic-
seattle-italy-and-south-korea/)

~~~
jgrahamc
Yes, we are. We are watching it very carefully. What do you want to know?

~~~
toomuchtodo
What's the delta in average daily throughput and peaks at your exchange points
at different COVID milestones (China quarantine, Italy quarantine, France
quarantine, US national emergency declared)?

I assume traffic utilization has jumped, just curious by how much.

~~~
jgrahamc
We are publishing data on our blog:
[https://blog.cloudflare.com/covid-19-impacts-on-internet-
tra...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/covid-19-impacts-on-internet-traffic-
seattle-italy-and-south-korea/)

Stay tuned.

------
liamdiprose
Google tracks how many people connect with IPv6, which is a metric for how
many people are staying at home:

[https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html](https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html)

IPv6 connections peak in the weekend and over the Christmas break, when people
are connecting from home.

------
uint16_t
Most CIX do have a statistics website. See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_exchange_poin...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_exchange_points_by_size)
[https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet-
Knoten#Tabelle_intern...](https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet-
Knoten#Tabelle_internationaler_Internet-
Knoten_\(CIX\)_\(nach_Datenverkehr_sortiert\))

------
uint16_t
[https://www.de-
cix.net/en/locations/germany/frankfurt/statis...](https://www.de-
cix.net/en/locations/germany/frankfurt/statistics)

------
austincheney
My gigabit home internet was consistently up/down at 890-920mbps but since the
outbreak it is only at 490-510mbps. :(

------
Zardoz84
I only can say that I read that the major internet service providers on Spain
are nearly at the limit of what can handle.

